# Top 10 Grooming Gifts For Spiffy Dogs



## Petguide.com

​*The holidays bring out the best-dressed in many of us, and we certainly don’t want to leave our pups out of that, do we? Here are some of our favorite things to keep your pooch picture-perfect during the holidays and year-round!*

I have two dogs that shed. I mean, we could build new dogs from the feathering that my Golden Retriever and my Lab Mix leave all over my house! Grooming is not always the easiest to maneuver for a three-legged dog or a skittish puppy, however, so I often turn to products that make my life easier (and my house cleaner!).

This is why I love Cherrybrook Premium Pet Products! They offer tools that show dog owners and professional groomers use, but even average pet parents like me can feel like a pro and get similar results with their products.

Cherrybrook has https://www.cherrybrook.com/groomin...FF&utm_medium=A​vantLink​&utm_campaign=169093specific products for every dog breed, coat color and length, and best of all, they ensure your dog looks spiffy. Here are some of our top picks.

​

1.*Chris Christensen White on White Shampoo*. Is your pup white? Rather, is she supposed to be white? Try this shampoo. And here’s a secret: You can use it on coats of all colors too! It gets the yellow out but it doesn’t have any bleaching agents or harsh chemicals and actually intensifies the color within your dog’s coat, even giving a nice sheen on those darker dogs too!

​

2. *Isle of Dogs EVERYDAY Coating Spray*. Another coat treatment I love is the Lush and Silky spray freshens up those smelly winter coats, and adds volume and fullness to help pups look their best. It’s easy to spray, and the perfect accessory to help your pup feel like she’s been to the spa every day! My dogs run through the woods all the time, so this is a lifesaver!
​

3. *Earthbath Grooming Wipes*. When grooming time is slim, are amazing. I literally use these every day on dirty dog paws before they come in the house. They are also fabulous for getting their underbellies nice and clean (or bottoms, if you have some who may need some extra help there!) before they rub all over your furniture and rugs. They are thick wipes, and use Hawaiian Awapuhi conditioners so the coat is healthy and shiny. Our dogs pretty much expect spa treatment every day they come inside now!

​

4.*Richards Organics Flea and Tick Shampoo*. Believe it or not, many pet owners still need to worry about fleas and ticks in winter. Yes, there are warm places year-round, and this shampoo helps protect your pets without all the chemicals and pesticides we worry about putting on their skin. It’s 100% natural and repels mosquitos, too!

​

5. *The Stuff*. If you are looking for The Stuff, Cherrybrook has it! Ever wonder how show dog coats look so natural but fancy-shmancy at the same time? The secret is The Stuff. It removes tangles and prevents future tangles, while acting as a barrier against dirt and urine stains. It’s hypo-allergenic and non-toxic and a standard for keeping your pooch looking his best!

​

6.*Oster Nail Grinder*. A polished look goes all the way to the nails. They can get out of control during the winter, but the Oster Nail Grinder keeps them under control. If you worry about cutting the quik, this nail grinder gives you better control with variable speed and finger grips. The pros use and love it, but it’s made for the average parent for easy and pain-free nail trimming!

​

7.*Chris Christensen’s Mark II Slicker*. Some dogs need slickers, and Chris Christensen’s Mark II Slicker is the perfect fit! Literally–it has a unique shape so you (or your groomer) won’t have your wrist at weird angles anymore when holding it, and it is made with high-grade steel pins so there is less damage to your pup’s coat. It’s designed to be less stressful for the dog, and it is, but you’ll love the ease and results!

​

8. *Chris Christensen’s Oval Pin Brush*. These your dog doesn’t need a slicker, but still is looking for the best brush ever, you’ll find it in this brush. These durable and affordable pin brushes have ground and polished tips on the pins so they are the most comfortable for your dog, and they ensure easy gliding through her coat. The body is a beechwood with an easy grip handle, and if like my dogs when they see this brush? They’ll sit pretty waiting for their massage time!

​

9.ButterComb Finishing Brushes. Few grooming jobs are complete without finishing up with buttercombs. This assortment from Chris Christensen is made from stainless steel that is solidly embedded in a brass core so they literally go through your dog’s coat like butter. No more snagging or breaking, and won’t catch your dog’s hair and make them groom skittish.

​

10.*Ice on Ice Intro Bag Deal* If you are looking for an awesome holiday deal, Cherrybrook is offering an exclusive Ice on Ice Intro Bag Deal! You’ll save $15 on the luxurious detangling shampoo and conditioner set. If your dog’s coat is looking dull or dry in the winter (like most humans, too, right?) then the infusion of Moroccan Argan Oil will revive their coat with essential nutrients and luster. Your dog will feel like a new pet with a silky, smooth coat. Plus, the kit includes a complimentary leave-in Ice on Ice conditioner spray!

~PetGuide.com


----------

